# Marlin .45-70????



## archaudio (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been looking for a good all around utility gun that will also be good for big game (moose, bear, elk) I have been thinking about the Marlin 1895GS .45-70 (I like the quick lever action). Does anyone have any experiance with this model and is this a good choice for this application?

Thanks,
Archaudio


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have one of the guide guns, and really like it a lot. Fast to get on target, hits very hard, and easy to cary. Loaded up with the Hornady 350gr bullets you would have a 200yd gun for the game you spoke of. Loaded up with the Speer 400gr bullet (the best I think) you can get up arround the 1800-1900fps. This is not quite a 200yd load, but I have a recovered bullet that went through a 4 inch sapeling, a very large deer, and I dug it out of a tree about 20yds past the deer. It measures 1 and 1/8 inch frontal dimameter. Get one shoot it, and you will be very happy.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a simular gun in the Marlin .444. Kicks like a mule ammo expensive, but very accurate and hard hitting. If I where you I would look to the 480 its supposed to be an improvement on the 45-70. But either way anything shot with these cartidges will be very dead.


----------

